

Show HN: HostingDetector – Find out who is hosting any website - HostingDetector
https://hostingdetector.com/

======
sanemat
I put my site on GitHub pages, HostingDetector detects this on Fastly. I don't
know GitHub uses Fastly yet, thanks!
[http://www.fastly.com/customers/github/](http://www.fastly.com/customers/github/)

------
sauere
It's Simple, it works, well done. I'd like to see how this evolves over time,
maybe you can keep track of that and publish some nice graphs.

On a sidenote, i am amazed how well Hetzner is doing. They always had a good
reputation back in the days, but i feel they are missing out on a lot of
business. They really lack the features and comfort of, for example,
DigitalOcean or Linode.

~~~
HostingDetector
Thanks! Feel free to let me know which details you'd like to see featured if
you want. As for now I'm definitely planning to adding some more stats for
each webhost as well as writing more reports comparing YoY changes.

------
eglover
Well done. This is a nice tool.

It's interesting how AWS has shot to the top so easily. Super cheap, sure,
it's great for big companies. But I found it too complicated to set up a
dynamic website.

~~~
HostingDetector
Thank you, glad you like it. Don't know the last time you tried it, but
deploying via the web console has become pretty straightforward. Also, the
1-year free tier ([http://aws.amazon.com/free/](http://aws.amazon.com/free/))
makes it very tempting to give it a shot for personal projects.

